# Virginia snakeroot pipevine



## Galapoheros (Apr 23, 2012)

Not really a big deal, but I found Virginia Pipevine(Aristolochia serpentaria) in my backyard.  I couldn't figure out what the Swallowtail caterpillars were eating.  I knew they ate Pipevine but I didn't know what the native look liked, I have a common sps from Brazil also but potted.  It def isn't a common plant around here in north Austin Tx.  I dug some up to save a few, the drought almost killed them all, they are only in a small area about 4 ft in diameter and only a few.  But looks like I will get seeds.


----------

